# UFC 203



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 11, 2016)

So had the UFC last night and main points are phil brooks lost easily which was obvious. Werdum and Browne had a weird fight which resulted in travis Browne calling a time out because his finger hurt...then brownes idiot coach Edmond gets in werdums face so werdum kicks him back. People calling for werdum to be suspended but it's said he won't face action. Nor should he it was self defence the guy was aggressive and moving towards so he used a weak push kick to keep him back it's not like he took him and pounded him then arm barred him. At least that shut that joke of a coach up.

Then main event overeem gets knocked out and complains that miocic Tapped but there's no video evidence. So interesting night overall.


----------



## Buka (Sep 12, 2016)

Pretty interesting jumping sidekick to the face of Browne at the opening bell.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Buka said:


> Pretty interesting jumping sidekick to the face of Browne at the opening bell.


 
Shame he didnt do that to Edmond seriously can't stand that guy lol Browne needs to ditch his girlfriends coach if he wants his own career. Did you hear his advice in between rounds just awful. Did make me laugh the title of an article though "fabricio werdum kicks ronda rouseys coach" not travis brownes coach the guy who was actually fighting lol.

Well a lot of fans will be happy with punks fight because now they can say they can fight like a ufc fighter. Do nothing and get destroyed in 2 minutes


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds more and more like WWE or a soap opera, it's not doing MMA any favours though it's making some rich.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Werdum was damm right I know if some coach came at me after a fight I'd have done worse than a front kick. Who did that clown think he was getting in a fighters face. Especially a garbage coach like him who's basically the joke of the mma world. Anyway I thought that guy already lost his cornerman license. Well he should just be banned for what he did in my opinion coaches shouldn't even be allowed to get In the ring there's 0 need for them to be in there at any time. I notice in mma now the coaches don't come to the centre for the staredown anymore and there's no need for them to be inside when the decisions read.


----------

